# sponge



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

where the best place to order a lot of sponge ? what sponge to you use ? 

thx


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Dual-Angle-Blocks.html


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Norton angled sponges are complete crap is all I can say... I need to get my supply house to carry something else. Used to use 3M and they were pretty good.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Norton angled sponges are complete crap is all I can say... I need to get my supply house to carry something else. Used to use 3M and they were pretty good.


yes there is a difference:blink:


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Trim Tex makes the best sponges in my opinion, you should be able to get them at allwall.com


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.grainger.com/product/2FR...g Hand Pads and Sponges-_-2FRB9&ci_src=175889


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

$147 for a 24pk... you're killin me!

I was looking at allwall and they have much better prices


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> $147 for a 24pk... you're killin me!
> 
> I was looking at allwall and they have much better prices


The trim tex sponges?? You'll toss em faster than I will the 3ms.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Sherwin williams has 3m sponges on sale. Angle are 3 bucks square 2 bucks


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Thinking of trying allwalls brand http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Single-Angle-Sponge-24ct.html
or the TT one's.

Found some Moore sponges too :thumbsup:
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Extra-Large-Sanding-Sponge.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Thinking of trying allwalls brand http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Single-Angle-Sponge-24ct.html
> or the TT one's.
> 
> Found some Moore sponges too :thumbsup:
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Extra-Large-Sanding-Sponge.html


I get my large angle 3m blocks from wall-mart .:whistling2:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I buy most of my sand paper and blocks at wal mart also. Much cheaper there!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Extra-Large-Sanding-Sponge.html

Looks like the gator groove makers that blowes sells ....I'm tellin ya 3M is the only way to go..As far as longevity ...YES! They cost ! But last much longer than anything else!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> I buy most of my sand paper and blocks at wal mart also. Much cheaper there!!


 i'm going to have to check that one out.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

moore said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Extra-Large-Sanding-Sponge.html
> 
> Looks like the gator groove makers that blowes sells ....I'm tellin ya 3M is the only way to go..As far as longevity ...YES! They cost ! But last much longer than anything else!


Yea, used the smaller non angled 3M's for quite a few years, they last and sand out much better than the nortons we currently use. 

The allwall brand ones look to have the same foam core as the 3M's so we'll see


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

killerjune said:


> where the best place to order a lot of sponge ?


*EBAY*  :yes:


----------

